# Where can I get frame geometry info?



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

Does anyone know where I might be able to find geometry info for some of Look's older frames. Their website just has the details for their present models, but I'd be interested in finding a used 451, 461, 181 or 481 in my size. Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Can you contact them through their web site? You might also try calling or writing to them.


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

*Look geometry 2003-05*

This should help you with 481,461 & 451. I'm not sure abt 181, but It could very well be same geometry as 481. It seems the same on my 281 and 481, but I haven't measured everything.
Geometry 2004/05 
for 451: Geometry 2003
Just found for 181: Geometry 181

hmmm, after some comparing it turns out the 181 came in more sizes, and with a different geometry, most noticeable a shorter top tube and less distance between bottom bracket and seat tube top... The differences in 281 and 481 are minimal.


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

*Does the sizing of the 451 seem somewhat strange?*



ChristianB said:


> This should help you with 481,461 & 451. I'm not sure abt 181, but It could very well be same geometry as 481. It seems the same on my 281 and 481, but I haven't measured everything.
> Geometry 2004/05
> for 451: Geometry 2003
> Just found for 181: Geometry 181
> ...


Thanks for this info.

I presently ride a 57cm (c-t) Bianchi Veloce that has a 56cm top tube and 79cm standover height, and I think it's a pretty good fit. The Look 461 55cm, (sloping I believe) has a 55.5cm virtual top tube and 77.9cm standover height, (is this calculated from the floor to the virtual top tube or to the actual top tube?), but as for the Look 451 55cm, while it has a 55.6cm top tube, (good for me), it has 81.6cm standover height. This seems unusually large. According to the Look website I would need a 53cm frame 451 to get a standover height (79.7cm), that would suit me, but this frame then only has a 53.8cm top tube. Is there something I'm missing? Is the geometry of the 451 really that different from the 461 and the Bianchi that I'm used to?
I'm just about ready to make my first purchase of a Look frame, but this sizing issue is puzzling me. FWIW I'm 5'11'' in height with a 80cm inseam, (no shoes).
Thanks.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Fr Ted Crilly said:


> Thanks for this info.
> 
> I presently ride a 57cm (c-t) Bianchi Veloce that has a 56cm top tube and 79cm standover height, and I think it's a pretty good fit. The Look 461 55cm, (sloping I believe) has a 55.5cm virtual top tube and 77.9cm standover height, (is this calculated from the floor to the virtual top tube or to the actual top tube?), but as for the Look 451 55cm, while it has a 55.6cm top tube, (good for me), it has 81.6cm standover height. This seems unusually large. According to the Look website I would need a 53cm frame 451 to get a standover height (79.7cm), that would suit me, but this frame then only has a 53.8cm top tube. Is there something I'm missing? Is the geometry of the 451 really that different from the 461 and the Bianchi that I'm used to?
> I'm just about ready to make my first purchase of a Look frame, but this sizing issue is puzzling me. FWIW I'm 5'11'' in height with a 80cm inseam, (no shoes).
> Thanks.


I'd check out the 55cm. I'm 5'7" and can ride either a 51 or 53 451. I have 51cm but I could easily fit on a 53. I wouldn't worry about standover


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

*Anyone ride a 55cm 451?*



Dave Hickey said:


> I'd check out the 55cm. I'm 5'7" and can ride either a 51 or 53 451. I have 51cm but I could easily fit on a 53. I wouldn't worry about standover


Thanks Dave. So is the standover height on your 451 larger than on some of your other bikes with a similar top tube length?
I know top tube length is probably the most important measurement, but I can't dismiss standover height completely, can I? According to the geometry on the Look website I won't be able to straddle a 55cm 451 without it pressing against the family jewels, (not that I'll need them of course - being a priest and all). Was the 451 designed with long legged, short torso bodies in mind?
I've only ever had one road bike and this sizing conundrum is new to me, so I apologise in advance for these possibly naive questions.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Fr Ted Crilly said:


> Thanks Dave. So is the standover height on your 451 larger than on some of your other bikes with a similar top tube length?
> I know top tube length is probably the most important measurement, but I can't dismiss standover height completely, can I? According to the geometry on the Look website I won't be able to straddle a 55cm 451 without it pressing against the family jewels, (not that I'll need them of course - being a priest and all). Was the 451 designed with long legged, short torso bodies in mind?
> I've only ever had one road bike and this sizing conundrum is new to me, so I apologise in advance for these possibly naive questions.


I have room to spare with the 51 but yes, the standover is higher than my others. I have other bikes where the standover is tight. Personally I don't put much emphisis on standover. If I'm stopped at the light, the bike is leaning slightly anyway so a 1-2cm difference isn't a big deal....


----------

